# لماذا بكى يسوع الحبيب عند قبر لعازر ؟



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2010)

لماذا بكى يسوع الحبيب عند قبر لعازر ؟



البابا شنودة الثالث

لقد بكى يسوع على البشرية التي اوصلتها الخطية الى الموت ، فلولا ذلك مامات لعازر كما مات باقي الناس وايضا لان البشرية التي خلقت على صورة الله ومثاله ،وصلت الى ذلك المصير الذي تقول فيه أخت عن أخيها المحبوب انه (قد أنتن ) 

انها خطية الانسان الاول التي جرت الى كل هذه النتائج :الموت ،والنتن ،وانحلال الجسد ،وبكاء الاقارب والاصحاب والسيد المسيح حينما بكى عند قبر لعازر ،كان كل ذلك امام عينيه 

وكان لعازر يمثل البشرية المنهارة التي تموت وتنتن 
رزحت البشرية تحت اثقال كثيرة من الآلام والاحزان والاوجاع والمتاعب ،حتى تحنن عليهم الرب (اذ رآهم منطرحين ومنزعجين كغنم لاراعي لها )(متى 36:9)وقال لهم تعالو الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم )28 :11 )

 لقد شاركهم قلبيا في آلامهم

ولكن كيف اراحهم ؟لقد اراحهم عمليا 

فكما حمل خطاياهم ،هكذا حمل احزانهم واوجاعهم 


وفي ذالك يقول اشعياء النبي (لكن احزاننا حملها ،واوجاعنا تحملها وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا ،مسحوق لاجل آثامنا )(اش 5،4:53 ) اذا حين نتامل في آلام المسيح ،انما نتامل معاصينا وآثامنا 0ونتامل اوجاعنا التي تحملها ،وبسببها (سكب للموت نفسه ،واحصي مع اثمة )(اش 12:53 )0
آلام السيد المسيح دليل على حبه للبشر 


حبه هو الذي صلبه 
ولولا هذا الحب ما استطاع بيلاطس ولا اليهود ان يصلبوه 
 هو قال (أضع نفسي لآخذها ايضا 
ليس احد يأخذها مني ،بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي 0لي سلطان ان اضعها ،ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا )(يوحنا 18،17:1
 )0ولماذا وضع ذاته ؟من اجل محبته للبشر 
 من اجل حبه الجبار لي ولك 
هذا الحب الذي جعله يبذل ذاته فداء عنا ،لكي نخلص نحن بموته 
(هكذا احب حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية )(يوحنا 16:3)

انه الحب الجبار الذي جعله يحمل خطايا العالم كله ،لكي يمحوها بدمه ويموت عنها





 ​


----------



## happy angel (24 أغسطس 2010)

*المسيح مات عوضا عنا نحن العصاة المتمردين وهو يبكى وسيظل يبكى على كل انسان متمرد ويموت فى عصيانه
ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع جميل جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *المسيح مات عوضا عنا نحن العصاة المتمردين وهو يبكى وسيظل يبكى على كل انسان متمرد ويموت فى عصيانه
> ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع جميل جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*شكرا جدا لمروركم الكريم جداا


الرب يبارككم أختنا الغاليه*​


----------

